# Vivaria in bedroom, mites?



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

Lately I've been noticing small, white organisms around the size of salt grains inside and around my vivaria. I had originally thought they were springtails, but after a look under a magnifying glass, I'm almost positive they are mites.

Thing is, I keep my vivaria in my bedroom and have been finding them on the exterior of my tanks, and i'm not just talking about a few. I'm sure the frogs appreciate the mites as a food source, but the whole idea of these organisms in my room is quite unsettling. 

I was wondering if mites should be a concern to someone who keeps their tanks in their bedroom, and if anything could be done to eliminate them or at least keep them inside the vivaria. 

I already cleaned the exteriors of my tanks with a bleach solution and did a thorough cleanup of my room, but to no avail, as only a few hours later, I noticed multiple mites on the exterior of my tanks. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

How about sitting your viv on top of some mite paper. They will still crawl out but won't get far!


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

According to an online vendor, the active ingredient is o-Isopropoxyphenyl methylcarbamate which is a hazard to humans. Not very ideal for a bedroom desk!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, you would have to be careful about touching it. Pretty much every viv is going to end up with mites. Mites are everywhere and when you set up a viv with the perfect conditions for them, they are going to call Uhaul and move in.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

I keep my viv right next to my bed. Literally about <10 inches away from my head. Seen mites inside but I'd never put too much thought into it and still not really of concern to me. I've seen many inside, but 0 outside. My bedroom is quite literally a jungle. Wouldn't be surprised if the mites are watching me right now...


----------



## ₪amphibidextrous₪ (Oct 26, 2011)

WAIT!!! Are mites the little white bugs I see sometimes in my little frog terrarium?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

₪amphibidextrous₪;684302 said:


> WAIT!!! Are mites the little white bugs I see sometimes in my little frog terrarium?


Don't know. Could be mites, springtails, or isopods. Isopods look like little roly poly bugs, pill bugs, or sow bugs. Mites look like tiny spiders. Springtails look like, well, springtails! They are sort of elongated (most of them) and can be various colors although white would be common. Springtails are fast moving and can jump.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Do you have your fly or other invertebrate cultures near the same location? 

Do you feed the microfauna in the tank? 

Do you dump the excess supplements into the tank? 

Ed


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

Ed said:


> Do you have your fly or other invertebrate cultures near the same location?
> 
> Do you feed the microfauna in the tank?
> 
> ...


I occasionally put some fruit/ mushrooms in the tank to congregate the microfauna. 

I keep the cultures in another room after discovering that the mites had infiltrated them.

Sometimes excess supplements get into the tank.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

d-prime said:


> I occasionally put some fruit/ mushrooms in the tank to congregate the microfauna.
> 
> I keep the cultures in another room after discovering that the mites had infiltrated them.
> 
> Sometimes excess supplements get into the tank.


If you only recently removed the cultures, then the mites could still be partly from the cultures (which is a more likely starting point) and many could be those that were on a walkabout. 

The supplements and the mushrooms in the enclosure can encourage and sustain a mite population explosion, try reducing or avoiding them for a couple of months and see if that reduces the issue. Unfortunately your going to have to put up with it for awhile since you have to wait until the mites deplete the food source and stop reproducing and then die off (which is why it can take a couple of months. 

Ed


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

Ill probably discard all my cultures and get some new ones. Im also considering moving the frogs into a temporary setup in another room and cleaning out both tanks. I want to selvedge the tree fern background so ill have to CO2 bomb the tank a few times. 

Waiting it out isnt really an option because i sleep in that room and have allergies, but thanks for the insight everyone.


----------



## redplanetdarts (Mar 22, 2009)

MOULD MITES DANGER
They bite you ,gives you allergy than eczema HELL
 Use diluted TENOPA to spray your room
GET RID OF YOUR TANKS Keep humidity under 30%

Dont be stupid like me


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

Lol detritus mite are just janitors they won't do you any harm. They will crash your cultures. And if that get to populated in the tank can annoy the frogs. That said just take away the food sorse and you will notice a reduction sighing a day or so. This was my bedroom for 4 years and I never had any issues and my bed was only about 2 feet away .... To be honest the random fruit fly crawling across my face was much more of a bother lol.


----------

